# Looking for 100% cotton hoodies



## rugoin2hvn (Sep 18, 2011)

We went to the ISS show in January in Long Beach and there was a company there that had 100% cotton hoodies, specifically for DTG printers.
Anyone know who that company is?
TIA


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

Hanes has the f170 hoodie that has 100% cotton face.


----------



## Michael Evans (Jul 31, 2015)

There's a company i know that provides 100% cotton hoodies. I took 500 pieces from them at the best price and they were perhaps the best quality i've seen in the market. Want me to give you their contact?


----------



## hooligan (Jan 29, 2010)

I'd like this information as well Michael Evans.

Thanks!


----------



## shirtmaine (Aug 27, 2005)

Michael Evans said:


> There's a company i know that provides 100% cotton hoodies. I took 500 pieces from them at the best price and they were perhaps the best quality i've seen in the market. Want me to give you their contact?


Michael, 
If you don't mind I would like their info also.
Thank you.


----------



## rugoin2hvn (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi Michael, yes can you please provide the name of the company?
Thank you.
JoAnn


----------



## marzatplay (May 25, 2014)

Michael Evans said:


> There's a company i know that provides 100% cotton hoodies. I took 500 pieces from them at the best price and they were perhaps the best quality i've seen in the market. Want me to give you their contact?


What's the big secret, just post it here and help others out.


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

One of my friends (say that cuz he doesn't buy anything from me lol) prints on cotton heritage and they are phenomenal!


----------



## rugoin2hvn (Sep 18, 2011)

I actually found the company that I met at the ISS show, it is Beimer.


----------



## asuanlarm (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm printing on 100% cotton hoodies. I have to use more pretreatment, but they print Ok, I suppose. I'm in Japan, so I don't know this'll help any. UnitedAthle　5510-01, 12 oz.

5510-01 12.0オンス ヘヴィーウェイト スウェット プルオーバー パーカ（裏起毛） ｜12.0oz 裏起毛スウェット | スウェット | United Athle


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

sweet, I'll have to check them out


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

asuanlarm said:


> I'm printing on 100% cotton hoodies. I have to use more pretreatment, but they print Ok, I suppose. I'm in Japan, so I don't know this'll help any. UnitedAthle　5510-01, 12 oz.
> 
> 5510-01 12.0オンス ヘヴィーウェイト スウェット プルオーバー パーカ（裏起毛） ｜12.0oz 裏起毛スウェット | スウェット | United Athle



Hey every little bit helps and the world is getting smaller! Thanks Nick!


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

asuanlarm said:


> I'm printing on 100% cotton hoodies. I have to use more pretreatment, but they print Ok, I suppose. I'm in Japan, so I don't know this'll help any. UnitedAthle　5510-01, 12 oz.
> 
> 5510-01 12.0オンス ヘヴィーウェイト スウェット プルオーバー パーカ（裏起毛） ｜12.0oz 裏起毛スウェット | スウェット | United Athle


I love how it's all in Kanji yet they have a white guy as the model lol - Good find tho Nick!


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

Dekay317 said:


> I love how it's all in Kanji yet they have a white guy as the model lol - Good find tho Nick!



Hahahahaha


----------



## asuanlarm (Oct 5, 2011)

Dekay317 said:


> I love how it's all in Kanji yet they have a white guy as the model lol - Good find tho Nick!


Many of the catalogues feature Caucasian models, haha! I often wondered the same thing when I first came here.


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

asuanlarm said:


> Many of the catalogues feature Caucasian models, haha! I often wondered the same thing when I first came here.


Lol too funny are inside joke should be kanji white boy so how are you doing today kanji white boy lol


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 4, 2016)

I would be interested in who this manufacturer is that Michael is mentioning. Did anyone find out?


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

Probably Cotton Heritage?


----------



## namin (Feb 8, 2016)

Lane Seven does fleece hoodies with 100% cotton face


----------



## Trotronics (Feb 8, 2016)

DTGPRINTERPARTS said:


> One of my friends (say that cuz he doesn't buy anything from me lol) prints on cotton heritage and they are phenomenal!


I print on CH as well and they turn out nice


----------

